
Ray Dalio Sounds a New Alarm on Capitalism’s Flaws, Warns of Revolution - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-04/dalio-sounds-new-alarm-on-capitalist-flaws-warns-of-revolution
======
techimperial
The problem was the money printing by the Federal Reserve. The money went into
stocks, bonds and banks, creating an enormous wealth gap. People like Dalio
saw huge wealth gains while the average Joe who doesnt own stocks/assests lost
out enormously. Similarly democracy always ends in who can promise the most
free stuff. Never, are big government programs ever scaled back they always
get bigger and more expensive.

------
AnimalMuppet
Some good thoughts in the actual essay:

> I think that most capitalists don’t know how to divide the economic pie well
> and most socialists don’t know how to grow it well, yet we are now at a
> juncture in which either a) people of different ideological inclinations
> will work together to skillfully re-engineer the system so that the pie is
> both divided and grown well or b) we will have great conflict and some form
> of revolution that will hurt most everyone and will shrink the pie.

I think that this is both true and well put.

> Though there are bright spots in the American education system such as our
> few great universities, the US population as a whole scores very poorly
> relative to the rest of the developed world in standardized tests for a
> given education level. More specifically: Looking at the most respected
> (PISA) test scores, the US is currently around the bottom 15th percentile of
> the developed world. As shown below, the US scores lower than virtually all
> developed countries other than Italy and Greece. That stands in the way of
> many people having adequate living standards and of US competitiveness.

That one I find rather shocking. How and why is the US educational system
failing so badly? I know that over the last few decades, we've tried approach
after approach (No Child Left Behind, etc.), but... have they _all_ been
counterproductive? Destructive, even?

> Comparing the high school graduation rates of Connecticut school districts
> to child poverty rates shows a tight relationship across the state: a 1%
> higher child poverty rate equates to about 1% lower graduation rates.

Or is that paragraph the answer to my previous questions?

> Not surprisingly, Americans have much less confidence in public schools
> today than they have had at any point over the last five decades.

Not surprising, actually.

------
chmaynard
Someone please post a link to the Ray Dalio essay. Thanks!

~~~
umeshunni
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-
refo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-reformed-ray-
dalio/?published=t)

------
RickJWagner
Dalio is an interesting guy.

His advice about an 'All Weather Portfolio' differs radically from most
investment advice.

I like some of his YouTube videos, he tries to share good ideas.

